# Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?



## Beppo77 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor 2 Tagen meine Fischerprüfung (NRW) abgelegt und nun den Fischereischein bekommen.
Ich wollte jetzt mal Fragen, ob ich jetzt an der deutschen Küste überall ohne weiteres Angeln darf oder ob ich dafür noch einen, von regionalen Behörden oder Vereinen ausgestellten, Fischereierlaubnisschein brauche? Also ob es sowas ähnliches wie den Rheinschein für die Küsten Dutschlands bzw. die Küsten der einzelnen Bundesländer gibt?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## huvie (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?*

hi soweit ich weiß ist das angeln in der Nord- und ostsee fischereischein frei.
Aber in der ost see wird wohl eine gebühr von 5€ fällig die sich Ostseekarte schimpft.


----------



## huvie (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?*

he noch mal zum verständniss du mußt natührlich schon einen Fischereischein haben. brauchst aber nur den. so sind die Bestimmungen zumindest im VDSF.


----------



## Beppo77 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?*

Hallo,

also das heißt, ich brauche den Fischreischein für die See überhaupt nicht, sondern nur einen Fischereierlaubnisschein (den Gewässerschein)?
Weiss jemand wie das speziell in Niedersachsen rund um Hooksiel ist?

Gruß


----------



## Jacky Fan (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?*

In Niedersachsen ist an den Küstengewässern nicht mal die Fischerprüfung erforderlich.
In Schleswig Holstein brauchste den Schein und in 
Meg Pom musste zu dem Schein noch eine Fischereiabgabe leisten.

Soweit mein Wissensstand


----------



## hans albers (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?*

moin


nordsee: frei
ostsee (sh): frei
(meckpm): tageskarte 5,- jahreskarte 20,- euro

fischereischein voraussetzung

greetz
lars


----------



## Beppo77 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?*

Nochmal Hallo,

aah, ok, so hatte ich das bislang nämlich auch gedacht...also für die Nordsee braucht man nur den Fischereischein (bzw. in Niedersachsen nochnichteinmal) und für die Ostsee in Meckpomm. noch zusätzlich einen "Ostseeschein".
Danke für die Antworten!!!
Über weitere, noch konkretere Infos würde ich mich freuen.
Wie sieht es mit Häfen aus? Gilt hierfür die gleiche Regelung?

Grüße Sebastian


----------



## hans albers (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?*

moin

gilt auch für häfen 

jedoch kann es manchmal 
regional unterschiedliche verbote/
regelungen geben

einfach auf spezielle schilder achten

greetz
lars


----------



## Jacky Fan (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?*

Hooksiel Hafen ist frei, aber nicht gern gesehen.
Auf der Mole steht sogar ein Verbotsschild, betrifft aber nur die Hafeneinfahrt.

Hamburger Hafen ist Freies Gewässer --- Fischereischein
Bremerhaven  auch, weiss aber nicht genau wo dort die Grenze ist. Ansonsten kost der Weserschein auch nicht viel.


----------



## Beppo77 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?*

@all: Nochmal DANKE für die hilfreichen Antworten!

@Jacky Fan: Ich sehe gerade: Du kommst aus Schortens. Bist ja fast schon sowas wie ´n Nachbar . Dann kannst du mir doch bestimmt noch ein paar Infos über gute Angelplätze in und um Hooksiel geben .
Ich wohne selber in Düsseldorf, aber meine Familie hat ein Ferienhaus in Hooksiel (Lange Drift, da wo die ganzen roten Backstein-Ferienhäuser stehen). Vondaher werde ich im nächsten Jahr dort bestimmt öfters angeln gehen.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Beppo77 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?*

@Jackie Fan:
P.S.: Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Hooksmeer und dem Tief aus??? Dafür braucht man doch bestimmt spezielle Erlaubnisse? Was fängt man dort eigentlich? Lohnt es sich zu spinnen?

MfG


----------



## Jacky Fan (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?*

Deine Wattis kannst dort direkt am Strand buddeln und dann links und rechts von der Hafeneinfahrt fischen.
Im Sommer empfielt es sich nicht direkt mit Badesachen am Kassenhäuschen vorbei zulaufen, sollte schon nach Wattwurmjagt aussehen, dann sparste dir die Strandgebühr.


----------



## Jacky Fan (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?*

Fürs Hooksmeer bekommste bei der Gemeinde eine Tageskarte. Die Tiefs gehören zum Jeververein.
Fisch ist dort von A wie Aal bis Z wie Zander zu finden

http://www.angelverein-jever.de/


----------



## Beppo77 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?*

@Jacky:
Hört sich ja alles recht gut an. Das Touri-Büro in Hooksiel kenne ich. 
Danke für die Infos. Freue mich schon auf die erste selbstgeangelte Scholle "Finkenwerder Art" .

Gruß


----------



## Jacky Fan (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?*

Die Zweite ist für mich für die Tipps   :m


----------



## Beppo77 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?*



> Die Zweite ist für mich für die Tipps   :m


Die Zweite kannst Du haben!...evtl. kriegen wir das ja sogar mal hin, uns mal da zu Treffen. Mir könnten ´nen paar Tips von ´nem erfahrenen Brandungsangler nur gut tun .....unser Ferienhaus steht ca. 200m vom Meer weg. Der Weg vom Meer in die Pfanne ist somit für die Scholle nicht allzuweit weg....
gruß


----------



## Jacky Fan (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?*

Das klingt doch vielversprechend.


----------



## Beppo77 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?*

Ja. Sollte man mal dran festhalten. So oft bin ich allerdings auch nicht da oben. Sind immerhin 360 km von hier. Aber wenn ich fahre, schreib ich Dir mal ne PN.

gruß

P.S.: Und zu Deiner Signatur: Ich hab dann auch bestimmt was besseres als nen Jackie da  ......


----------



## Jacky Fan (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?*

Bis zum Sommer oder so.
Melde dich halt rechtzeitig und schau vorher in den Tidekalender.
Jacky ist halt mein Favorit


----------



## Knigge007 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereierlaubnisschein fürs Meer?*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> nordsee: frei
> ...




Boah alda das ist nicht euer ERNST..........


Ich hab ja auch erst vor 4 Wochen die Prüfung bestanden und habe jetzt 5 Vereine in der Umgebung abgecheckt wo alle bei 170-550€ pro Jahreskarte liegen und dazu kommt die Jährliche Fischereiabgabe von 6€ + die Aufnahmegebühr für den Verein von 150-350€ je nach Verein!

Ich glaub mich hackts..dachte gestern schon als ich die Fisch und Fang gelesen habe dass das mitm Duisburger Hafen (Schimanskis Revier,hehe)mit 16€ Jahreskarte ein Schreibfehler sein muss...aber in dem Fall stimmt das wohl 


Ein Kumpel wohnt 40Km von mir entfernt und muss 10€ Fischereiabgabe zahlen...das man das nicht einheitlich machen kann...zum Glück muss ich das nicht verstehen....

So hab grad mal geschaut Fischereiabgabe ist so geregelt das die min 6€ pro Jahr kosten muss und höchsten 30€ pro Jahr kosten darf,nur ob das jetzt nur für Ba-Wü zählt oder fürs ganze Land...hmm glaub eher nicht.


@JackyFan geile Vitrine.....higgs.....


----------

